
Launched New Social 2.0 | GoldenCircle - Sahil010
Hey All! I just launched a new product - a new social 2.0 which eliminates all the vanity metrics such as follower count or sending connection requests, just pure human to human interaction like we do in real life. It would mean the world if you could take a look and share some feedback.
======
Sahil010
[https://goldencircle.app/](https://goldencircle.app/)

------
xdkershu
yes! its a good start linkedin feed is garbage & twitter is full of trollers..
looks like you only have senior leaders and founders on the platform, what is
the response so far?

~~~
drannex
I have some issues with the account commenting above being made at the same
time as the submission, only commenting once, and being very specific in their
questioning.

I'm all for growth hacks, but this isn't a good look.

